# Mogli e amanti e seconde mogli...vedove



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

A margine dell'evento della morte di Pavarotti mi ha colpito l'assenza della moglie che ha condiviso la sua vita per 37 anni.
Indipendentemente dei rapporti che erano rimasti tra i due (immagino pessimi), ho fatto una riflessione.
E' sconvolgente che chi ha condiviso una vita possa essere estromesso totalmente dalla vita dell'altra persona.
Mi è venuto in mente anche il funerale di Mitterand e il comportamento umano, anticonformista e ammirevole della moglie.
Ripeto che non intendo parlare delle singole vicende (non è dato e non è giusto entrare in vicende così delicate), ma che di come si possa riuscire a ignorare chi ha condiviso un importante tratto di vita come moglie o come amante.


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

MAH!

Anche io sono curiosa di vedere come andra' a finire domani.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A margine dell'evento della morte di Pavarotti mi ha colpito l'assenza della moglie che ha condiviso la sua vita per 37 anni.
> Indipendentemente dei rapporti che erano rimasti tra i due (immagino pessimi), ho fatto una riflessione.
> E' sconvolgente che chi ha condiviso una vita possa essere estromesso totalmente dalla vita dell'altra persona.
> Mi è venuto in mente anche il funerale di Mitterand e il comportamento umano, anticonformista e ammirevole della moglie.
> Ripeto che non intendo parlare delle singole vicende (non è dato e non è giusto entrare in vicende così delicate), ma che di come si possa riuscire a ignorare chi ha condiviso un importante tratto di vita come moglie o come amante.


 
Effettivamente anche a me ha colpito "il tono" di alcune affermazioni...ferite non rimarginate?

Senza alcuna voglia di speculare nel privato ovviamente...e chi ci dice che non stia peggio di quanto non voglia apparire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*comprensione*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Effettivamente anche a me ha colpito "il tono" di alcune affermazioni...ferite non rimarginate?
> 
> Senza alcuna voglia di speculare nel privato ovviamente...e chi ci dice che non stia peggio di quanto non voglia apparire?


Nel caso specifico tutta la mia comprensione va alla signora Adua e cosa penso di Nicoletta e delle scelte del grande tenore, come uomo/marito/padre, è intuibile.

Il distacco credo che si attui nel momento dell'abbandono, non con la morte.

Però è doloroso, anche esternamente, constatarlo, aldilà delle responsabilità.


----------



## Old fun (7 Settembre 2007)

*sarà banale*

ma direi che da sempre è così, il ruolo dell'ultima/o arrivata/o è sempre in primo piano rispetto alle trascorse esperienze. 
Ho letto recentemente un libro dove il protagonista da defunto aveva lasciato precisi ordini circa la disposizione da tenere durante il funerale:
i suoi figili ed i genitori
la compagna del momento
la ex moglie
Non ci vedo nulla di strano


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A margine dell'evento della morte di Pavarotti mi ha colpito l'assenza della moglie che ha condiviso la sua vita per 37 anni.
> Indipendentemente dei rapporti che erano rimasti tra i due (immagino pessimi), ho fatto una riflessione.
> E' sconvolgente che chi ha condiviso una vita possa essere estromesso totalmente dalla vita dell'altra persona.
> Mi è venuto in mente anche il funerale di Mitterand e il comportamento umano, anticonformista e ammirevole della moglie.
> Ripeto che non intendo parlare delle singole vicende (non è dato e non è giusto entrare in vicende così delicate), ma che di come si possa riuscire a ignorare chi ha condiviso un importante tratto di vita come moglie o come amante.


 
Persa,
io trovo normale e giustificata l'assenza della signora Adua.
Immagina di aver condiviso la tua vita per 37 anni con un uomo che dall'oggi al domani ti abbandona per una "ragazzina" giovanissima.
Non hai armi con cui combattere contro la differenza di età. Credo sia una frustrazione davvero forte.

Sarei rimasto colpito del contrario.
besos buon w.e.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Infatti*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> Persa,
> io trovo normale e giustificata l'assenza della signora Adua.
> Immagina di aver condiviso la tua vita per 37 anni con un uomo che dall'oggi al domani ti abbandona per una "ragazzina" giovanissima.
> Non hai armi con cui combattere contro la differenza di età. Credo sia una frustrazione davvero forte.
> ...


Io pensavo a chi resta accanto fino alla fine che ha occasione in quel frangente di dimostrare di non essere come è stata giudicata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Comunque*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> Persa,
> io trovo normale e giustificata l'assenza della signora Adua.
> *Immagina di aver condiviso la tua vita per 37 anni con un uomo che dall'oggi al domani ti abbandona per una "ragazzina" giovanissima*.
> Non hai armi con cui combattere contro la differenza di età. Credo sia una frustrazione davvero forte.
> ...


Lo immagino e non ora ...l'ho immaginato anni fa ...e ho ho fatto delle valutazioni sul comportamento delle persone coinvolte.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io pensavo a chi resta accanto fino alla fine che ha occasione in quel frangente di dimostrare di non essere come è stata giudicata...


 
 ...sinceramente credi che alla ex moglie interessi modificare la sua immagine nei confronti di chi l'ha giudicata? ..Non credo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*...*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> ...sinceramente credi che alla ex moglie interessi modificare la sua immagine nei confronti di chi l'ha giudicata? ..Non credo...


Non pensavo che fosse la ex a dover dimostrare qualcosa


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo immagino e non ora ...l'ho immaginato anni fa ...e ho ho fatto delle valutazioni sul comportamento delle persone coinvolte.


Persa, qui nei dintorni se ne son sentite di tutte all'epoca della separazione...e ti assicuro che i giudizi anche di chi era vicino alla famiglia non son stati teneri manco con la sig.ra Adua.

Si arrivò ad una soluzione solo per l'intervento delle figlie che da una simile guerra in famiglia stanno uscendo davvero distrutte!

Ai più parve che l'interesse principale di Adua fosse più che per lui... per il suo patrimonio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Persa, qui nei dintorni se ne son sentite di tutte all'epoca della separazione...e ti assicuro che i giudizi anche di chi era vicino alla famiglia non son stati teneri manco con la sig.ra Adua.
> 
> Si arrivò ad una soluzione solo per l'intervento delle figlie che da una simile guerra in famiglia stanno uscendo davvero distrutte!
> 
> Ai più parve che l'interesse principale di Adua fosse più che per lui... per il suo patrimonio!


Mentre Nicoletta era innamorata


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mentre Nicoletta era innamorata


A parte le facili battute, devo dire che la diffidenza iniziale di tutti i conterranei di Pavarotti per Nicoletta si è parecchio attenuata dopo che lei è uscita allo scoperto e non solo come amante ma anche come donna capace di "gestire" il "fenomeno" Pavarotti e non rimanerne schiacciata e nell'ombra.

Mai una chiacchiera sul suo conto nè come moglie nè come madre... poi che fosse sicuramente innamorata anche del ruolo di "moglie di" ci sta...ma meglio di tante altre sicuramente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> A parte le facili battute, devo dire che la diffidenza iniziale di tutti i conterranei di Pavarotti per Nicoletta si è parecchio attenuata dopo che lei è uscita allo scoperto e non solo come amante ma anche come donna capace di "gestire" il "fenomeno" Pavarotti e non rimanerne schiacciata e nell'ombra.
> 
> Mai una chiacchiera sul suo conto nè come moglie nè come madre... poi che fosse sicuramente innamorata anche del ruolo di "moglie di" ci sta...ma meglio di tante altre sicuramente!


...

Chissà le altre...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mentre Nicoletta era innamorata


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

già...una prima viene tradita chissà quante volte...poi lasciata per una seconda....e poi la si giudica anche...

e poi..?


cos'altro ancora?


non manca nulla? tutti a puntare il dito indice su quell'apparente distacco che sta dimostrando?

Ma alcuni di noi, puntando quell'indice inquisitore, si saranno mai accorti che ci sono altre TRE dita che contemporaneamente puntano su noi stessi?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Senza entrare nel merito della Sig Nicoletta che sulle palle NON mi è mai stata.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

*Le donne peggior nemiche di loro stesse*

Non capisco perchè siate tutte così ciniche. 
Ho sempre dovuto sopportare senza mai troppo crucciarmene quelle che chiamare difficoltà economiche sarebbe troppo, ma insomma, necessità di attenzioni... 

Un ex fidanzato che ha dilapidato con una iniziativa imprenditoriale avventata i risparmi di una vita dei suoi genitori, con il quale non si poteva far vacanze, fare uscite, quando uscivo con lui la pizza me la pagavo da sola facendo lavoretti mentre studiavo. 

Ora che sono sola ho comprato casa, certo con l'aiuto della mia famiglia, ma con i SACRIFICI della mia famiglia, ma non vado in vacanza da 5 anni, non ho un'auto, ci penso sempre due volte prima di comprarmi un vestito o un paio di scarpe. Adesso mi permetto come massimo lusso una piega la settimana dal parrucchiere... per 16 euro... 64 euro al mese e mi sento una signora. Ma non mi tiro mai indietro per pagare un giro al bar, per comprare le cose migliori quando invito (avo) qualche amico a cena...

Mi fanno imbufalire i discorsi sulle donne che cercano i soldi in un uomo. Ho amato (?) un disoccupato e un cassiere, un avvocato e un professionista, ma in tutti questi ho visto solo il carisma, non ho mai approfittato di nulla, mi sono sciolta davanti a regali semplici, un salame, un libro!!!

E sempre questo discorso dei soldi... Pure dalle donne... 

Qui stiamo ad agitarci e flagellarci per esserci innamorate di ogni sorta di coniglio mannaro..., con la pancia, troppo magri, troppo giovani, troppo vecchi, troppo pavidi, troppo impetuoi, troppo colti, troppo ignoranti, troppo sposati, troppo traditori, troppo qualsiasi cosa....

Allora perchè dare così per scontato che di pavarotti che non era certo un uomo comune, una donna non si possa innamorare? Perchè dare per scontato che di Briatore che è un uomo intelligente non ci si possa innamorare? 

Io di queste signorine non ne so nulla, magari sono delle arriviste ed arrampicatrici sociali, ma perchè voi che non ne sapete nulla come me avete già emesso la sentenza?

Poi pensate che tutti questi tizi siano degli imbecilli che non sanno distinguere? Briatore, ad esempio, che ha avuto donne bellissime e giovani, credete che si faccia così imbambolare da una f...a su due gambe, avendone viste così tante, da  non rendersi conto se la donna che sposa è un po' diversa? Pensate di conoscerla meglio voi dalle pagine di novella 2000?

Diamoci un po' più di credito, va!

Scusate lo sfogo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*infatti*

Il distacco, che ora è evidente, dicevo che risale a molto tempo fa e non era responsabilità di chi si è vista abbandonare dopo 37 per una che invece a me non è che sia stata sulle palle, ma ha fatto sempre vomitare ...giusto per non essere esplicita.
Non volevo esserlo, vista la circostanza, ma credo che abbia di che consolarsi e ha agito per questo obiettivo.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Veramente e' proprio perche' do credito a una Nicoletta che credo che gran parte dell'amore fosse interesse....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*sorellanza*



Rita ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè siate tutte così ciniche.
> Ho sempre dovuto sopportare senza mai troppo crucciarmene quelle che chiamare difficoltà economiche sarebbe troppo, ma insomma, necessità di attenzioni...
> 
> Un ex fidanzato che ha dilapidato con una iniziativa imprenditoriale avventata i risparmi di una vita dei suoi genitori, con il quale non si poteva far vacanze, fare uscite, quando uscivo con lui la pizza me la pagavo da sola facendo lavoretti mentre studiavo.
> ...


Hai ragione che si è spesso nemiche tra donne e che sarebbe opportuna un po' di sorellanza.
Ma con certe non sono neanche lontana parente.
Sarò avventata nei miei giudizi. Ma sono rari e quando li do faccio sicuramente meno danni di chi è vittima del mio giudizio che resta normalmente privato e di alcun interesse pubblico.
Coglievo l'occasione per riflettere come risulti evidente in circostanze tragiche (e la morte è la tragedia per definizione benché inevitabile per tutti)  che appare abbandonante chi invece è stata abbandonata e ha visto buttare una vita nel cesso.
In altro thread ho difeso i diritti di chi è diventata la nuova compagna, ma mi riferivo a persone normali con situazioni normali e ...patrimoni normali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Lapidaria*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente e' proprio perche' do credito a una Nicoletta che credo che gran parte dell'amore fosse interesse....


Sei grandiosa


----------



## Old fun (7 Settembre 2007)

*quando ci si lascia*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai ragione che si è spesso nemiche tra donne e che sarebbe opportuna un po' di sorellanza.
> Ma con certe non sono neanche lontana parente.
> Sarò avventata nei miei giudizi. Ma sono rari e quando li do faccio sicuramente meno danni di chi è vittima del mio giudizio che resta normalmente privato e di alcun interesse pubblico.
> Coglievo l'occasione per riflettere come risulti evidente in circostanze tragiche (e la morte è la tragedia per definizione benché inevitabile per tutti) che appare abbandonante chi invece è stata abbandonata e ha visto buttare una vita nel cesso.
> In altro thread ho difeso i diritti di chi è diventata la nuova compagna, ma mi riferivo a persone normali con situazioni normali e ...patrimoni normali.


 
ci si lascia.
I patrimoni, sono secondari, anche quando ci si lascia, e non penso che nessuno se non totalmente stupido, quando si lascia non prenda le sue precauzioni. Ergo non conosco nessuno che è stato piantato/a, che poi si è ritrovato/a sul lastrico perchè non gli è toccato niente dal coniuge + ricco
E se non ha ottenuto niente beh allora è stupido......
Le donne poi in caso di divorzio (spesso giustamente) sono sempre + cautelate....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente e' proprio perche' do credito a una Nicoletta che credo che gran parte dell'amore fosse interesse....


Lo so Iena.

si è accennato all'interesse della prima moglie, e mi sono girati i cocomeros.

Lasciata, e chissà in che modo.dopo una vita...etc...etc...e si smucina pure..
ma almeno facciamo silenzio , che cazzo ne sappiamo noi? 

era interessata ai soldi del Maestro? e a che cazzo avrebbe dovuto essere interessata se se ne è andato? doveva pure dirgli_ Grazie_ e farsi portare via tutto dopo 37 anni?

Avrà curato i suoi interessi e quelli dei suoi figli. Illeggittimo tutto questo?


Rita ha ragione, le peggio nemiche nostre siamo noi donne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*...*



fun ha detto:


> ci si lascia.
> I patrimoni, sono secondari, anche quando ci si lascia, e non penso che nessuno se non totalmente stupido, quando si lascia non prenda le sue precauzioni. Ergo non conosco nessuno che è stato piantato/a, che poi si è ritrovato/a sul lastrico perchè non gli è toccato niente dal coniuge + ricco
> E se non ha ottenuto niente beh allora è stupido......
> Le donne poi in caso di divorzio (spesso giustamente) sono sempre + cautelate....


L'ha già detto Micio...la questione non era il patrimonio, ma l'abbandono.


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

scusate ma di solito chi mira solo all'interesse (che sicuramente c'è perchè Luciano Pavarotti come altri uomini danarosi non sarebbe stato Luciano Pavarotti senza quello stile di vita che poteva permettersi) se ne sta in panciolle e passa le sue giornate tra un'estetista, un parrucchiere, un chirurgo plastico e vari parties...
Nicoletta Mantovani mi pare una donna che ha sempre mantenuto un basso profilo e si è data molto da fare per curare la carriera e gli interessi (non solo economici) del marito.
P/R il tuo giudizio trancheant mi pare troppo cinico devo dire....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*!*

Lo reazioni degli uomini mi lasciano basita


----------



## Old fun (7 Settembre 2007)

*ok*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ha già detto Micio...la questione non era il patrimonio, ma l'abbandono.


scusate ma allora non ho capito dove vogliamo arrivare con questo post.
Se quando uno muore al suo capezzale in prima fila c'è l'ultima donna o l'ultimo uomo con il quale ha vissuto il defunto penso sia normale, come ho scritto in precedenza per me al primo posto vengono i figli se ci sono, poi l'ultimo compagno e via via ex ecc ecc.
E questo penso che sia corretto sia che il fu sia povero o ricco.....
Se non ho capito spiegatemi per favore


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo reazioni degli uomini mi lasciano basita


perchè?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lo so Iena.
> 
> si è accennato all'interesse della prima moglie, e mi sono girati i cocomeros.
> 
> ...


certo e' istinto... personalmente me ne frega ben poco a cosa fossero interessate... forse tutt'e due le cose, capra e cavoli... 

che cosa doveva fare la prima moglie? piangerlo? Magari sapeva benissimo il copione dell'assistente piu' giovane e ovviamente piu' comprensiva... visto che la moglie avra' pure goduto del patrimonio... ma quante rotture di palle pure in 37 anni!!!!

Io diffido spesso delle donne che non abbiano una fgorte componente maschile... per il semplice motivo che devono sempre stare in competizione... la sorellanza non esiste mettiamocelo in testa


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*Fun*



fun ha detto:


> scusate ma allora non ho capito dove vogliamo arrivare con questo post.
> Se quando uno muore al suo capezzale in prima fila c'è l'ultima donna o l'ultimo uomo con il quale ha vissuto il defunto penso sia normale, come ho scritto in precedenza per me al primo posto vengono i figli se ci sono, poi l'ultimo compagno e via via ex ecc ecc.
> E questo penso che sia corretto sia che il fu sia povero o ricco.....
> Se non ho capito spiegatemi per favore


io da nessuna parte.

mi hanno colpito alcune osservazioni sul presunto opportunismo dell'ex del Maestro e ho commentato...la si è giudicata e questo mi ha dato fastidio.

Cosi come avrei difeso Nicoletta se fosse stata attaccata.

Entrambi lo hanno amato e stop.


il resto cazzetti loro. noi ,forse, non avremmo fatto meglio di loro nella stessa situazione.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo e' istinto... personalmente me ne frega ben poco a cosa fossero interessate... forse tutt'e due le cose, capra e cavoli...
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tra qualcuna si...io ci credo ancora...


Anche io... ma ripeto c'e' una forte componente _maschile _che caratterizza queste donne


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io da nessuna parte.
> 
> mi hanno colpito alcune osservazioni sul presunto opportunismo dell'ex del Maestro e ho commentato...la si è giudicata e questo mi ha dato fastidio.
> 
> ...


a me pare sia stato fatto micio....


----------



## cat (7 Settembre 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> Persa,
> io trovo normale e giustificata l'assenza della signora Adua.
> Immagina di aver condiviso la tua vita per 37 anni con un uomo che dall'oggi al domani ti abbandona per una "ragazzina" giovanissima.
> Non hai armi con cui combattere contro la differenza di età. Credo sia una frustrazione davvero forte.
> ...


 
mio marito mi ha cornificata con una donna più vecchia di me, capelli a zazzera, 20cm almeno più larga e 10 cm almeno più bassa.
un cesso, eppure è con lei.io ero stata sposata con lui 18 anni, più due di fidanzamento.

non si lotta  sono contro l'età dell'altra, ci sono cose che vanno oltre l'umana comprensione.

se domani mio marito dovesse morire non pnso andrei al funerale. per me è un capitolo chiuso e non ci penso più.
non saprei cosa farci al funerale....e.....non è rancore, ho voltato pagina già da un pezzo.

non sarebbero più cose che mi riguardano, lasciamo le nuove moglie, compagne piangere il deceduto.


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha cornificata con una donna più vecchia di me, capelli a zazzera, 20cm almeno più larga e 10 cm almeno più bassa.
> un cesso, eppure è con lei.io ero stata sposata con lui 18 anni, più due di fidanzamento.
> 
> non si lotta sono contro l'età dell'altra, ci sono cose che vanno oltre l'umana comprensione.
> ...


cat perchè si va ad un funerale?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*cat.*



cat ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha cornificata con una donna più vecchia di me, capelli a zazzera, 20cm almeno più larga e 10 cm almeno più bassa.
> un cesso, eppure è con lei.io ero stata sposata con lui 18 anni, più due di fidanzamento.
> 
> non si lotta sono contro l'età dell'altra, ci sono cose che vanno oltre l'umana comprensione.
> ...


calzante testimonianza.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a me pare sia stato fatto micio....


si...infatti non discutevo questo, ma la speculazione sul comportamento della ex moglie.


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...infatti non discutevo questo, ma la speculazione sul comportamento della ex moglie.


neanche io sono d'accordo sul giudicare negativamentel'ex moglie che non va ad un funerale. comunque dopo una vita e 3 figlie insieme, personalmente, forse ci andrei lo stesso.
come credo sia legittimo anche attaccarsi "almeno" ai soldi (se ci sono e sono tanti) se si viene mollati .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Spiego*



@lex ha detto:


> perchè?


Perché difendono la possibilità di un amore sincero in circostanza indifendibili.
Penso che credano nel fascino di uomini che fascino non ne hanno perché vogliono credere di poter essere attraenti per il loro fascino di persona.
Ricordo il film "Amore a prima svista" tutto impostato sull'essere belli dentro. Peccato che si doveva superare l'apparenza per la ragazza, mentre il problema non si poneva per l'orrendo protagonista e il suo amico che si sentivano in diritto approcciare ragazze stupende.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*questione*

Ripeto che la questione da me posta prendeva a pretesto il fatto per osservare come 37 anni di matrimonio più fidanzamento sono una vita, una più lunga di quella vissuta da molti dei frequentanti questo forum.
Ed è innegabile che la moglie sia stata abbandonata.
In seguito a questo si è creata una frattura che ha portato nella fase finale della vita a non essergli accanto.
Non giudico la moglie che se ha voltato pagina o ha dei rancori è più che comprensibile.
La signora Nicoletta mi ha fatto sorgere motivati dubbi sulla correttezza nella storia sentimentale, ma ancor più lui. Ma a questo son giunta a parlare perché fraintesa.
Ribadisco che osservavo come possano essere lacerati rapporti di una vita.
E' questo che mi sembra drammatico.
Un rapporto d'amore può finire, ma mi colpisce che poi non resti alcun legame.













































La legge rispetto a liquidazione e reversibilità riconosce non l'ordine di tempo, ma la durata del rapporto.


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché difendono la possibilità di un amore sincero in circostanza indifendibili.
> Penso che credano nel fascino di uomini che fascino non ne hanno perché vogliono credere di poter essere attraenti per il loro fascino di persona.
> Ricordo il film "Amore a prima svista" tutto impostato sull'essere belli dentro. Peccato che si doveva superare l'apparenza per la ragazza, mentre il problema non si poneva per l'orrendo protagonista e il suo amico che si sentivano in diritto approcciare ragazze stupende.


invidio le tue certezze fatte senza aver nessuna cognizione delle circostanze, delle sensibilità diverse delle persone. potresti avere ragione tu, ma *POTRESTI*!!! 
Di solito (e ribadisco di solito, non dico di avere per forza ragione) le arrampicatrici se ne fottono di sforzarsi di apparire all'altezza degli uomini accalappiati e si dedicano prevalentemente alla bella vita. Cosa che la Sig.ra Pavarotti Bis non ha fatto seguendo il marito e sforzandosi di esserne all'altezza curandone l'mmagine e la carriera e spesso, a quanto è dato sapere, lavorando (certo non nelle miniere del Sulcis) moltissimo. con serietà e competenza.


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

Una cosa e' certa, con tutti quei soldi in palio il lutto sara' molto meno gravoso per tutti ... la tragedia e' quando muore un povero cristo, sconosciuto, con gli stessi panorami famigliari e senza il becco di un quattrino ... allora si che son cazzi amari


----------



## cat (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat perchè si va ad un funerale?


 
io andrei ad un funerale per piangere una persona di cui ho rispetto, che ammiro, che amo o voglio bene...varie tipologie.

in nessuna di queste rientra mio marito

i miei figli sono abbastanza grandi per decisere se andare oppure no e se andare da soli.

il papi del mio quinto bimbo sta molto male, non avrà la gioia di vivere ancora tanti anni.

al suo funerale io andrò e per me sarà uno strazio anche se non lo vedo da poco dopo la separazione, dal 2003.
anche nel silenzio delle ns vite lui resta un grand'uomo.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai ragione che si è spesso nemiche tra donne e che sarebbe opportuna un po' di sorellanza.
> Ma con certe non sono neanche lontana parente.
> Sarò avventata nei miei giudizi. Ma sono rari e quando li do faccio sicuramente meno danni di chi è vittima del mio giudizio che resta normalmente privato e di alcun interesse pubblico.
> *Coglievo l'occasione per riflettere come risulti evidente in circostanze tragiche (e la morte è la tragedia per definizione benché inevitabile per tutti) che appare abbandonante chi invece è stata abbandonata e ha visto buttare una vita nel cesso.*
> In altro thread ho difeso i diritti di chi è diventata la nuova compagna, ma mi riferivo a persone normali con situazioni normali e ...patrimoni normali.


Infatti, questo è un altro discorso sacrosanto... sono pienamente d'accordo con te... credo che ci siano situazioni e situazioni... 37 anni sono una vita...
la cronaca dice di quella mamma che si è buttata dal dirupo con il figlio perchè il suo compagno era morto in un incidente... per lei aveva lasciato la moglie e tre figli... in chiesa stava nell'ultima fila, anche se lei ormai conviveva... non ci sono soluzioni facili di fronte a queste tragedie... comprendo entrambe le donne....
il discorso era diverso.


----------



## cat (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> neanche io sono d'accordo sul giudicare negativamentel'ex moglie che non va ad un funerale. comunque dopo una vita e 3 figlie insieme, personalmente, forse ci andrei lo stesso.
> come credo sia legittimo anche attaccarsi "almeno" ai soldi (se ci sono e sono tanti) se si viene mollati .


 
sbagliato invece.
se la ex moglie non vuole andare non ci va e non deve essere criticata
se vuole andare ci va e non deve essere criticata


e invece cmq verrà criticata.
alex, i soldi sono diverso discorso.
lui aveva capitali immensi. spetta l'eredità alle figlie come è spettato la liquidazione alla ex moglie come spetta la eredità alla nuova moglie.

quella è legislazione.


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io andrei ad un funerale per piangere una persona di cui ho rispetto, che ammiro, che amo o voglio bene...varie tipologie.
> 
> in nessuna di queste rientra mio marito
> 
> ...


Ok adesso ho capito


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lo so Iena.
> 
> si è accennato all'interesse della prima moglie, e mi sono girati i cocomeros.
> 
> ...


quoto. avrà anche contribuito in 37 anni a fare di lui quello che è, no? era...


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sbagliato invece.
> se la ex moglie non vuole andare non ci va e non deve essere criticata
> se vuole andare ci va e non deve essere criticata
> 
> ...


in tutte e due i casi non verrebbe criticata da me. IO ci andrei per il rispetto al padre delle mie figlie e che ho scelto come marito e viceversa. poi se non ci andrà avrà le sue ragioni, che non critico e non discuto....come tu hai esposto le tue.


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa e' certa, con tutti quei soldi in palio il lutto sara' molto meno gravoso per tutti ... la tragedia e' quando muore un povero cristo, sconosciuto, con gli stessi panorami famigliari e senza il becco di un quattrino ... allora si che son cazzi amari


 





  quando ti lascia chi ami è una tragedia indipendentemente dal conto in banca... scusate, non riesco a dare tutta questa importanza al denaro davanti a queste cose. il denaro è importante quando non ce n'è e serve... per cure... per far studiare i figli.
sono d'accordo con persa sulla questione dei 37 anni...
non sono sicura invece che possiamo giudicare i sentimenti delle persone di cui leggiamo sui giornali


----------



## cat (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Ok adesso ho capito


 
e con la precisazione che io non credo in Dio, non sono una  persona religiosa.
Il rispetto una persona se lo guadagna.
io negli ultimi 20 anni sono andata a 5 funerali.
- due bambine sorelle di tre anni morte entrambe per una malattia ereditaria vicine mie di casa
- mio cugino morto a 17 anni di aneurisma
-un anziano mio vicino di casa
- la convivente di un mio caro amico morta a 36 anni.

per me è uno strazio tutte le volte, non sono assuefatta come tanti alle prediche del prete, alle persone che piangono, al lutto.

io soffro.
sto male.

si avvicina il momento tristissimo del pai del mio bambino. Non so come la prenderò perchè comunque gli voglio bene ed è stato l'uomo che più ho amato.
Sua moglie, con mille amanti, si stava separando quando l'ho conosciuto, ci volevamo sposare io e lui.
scoperto che era ammalato e che lui aspettava l'unico suo figli da me...... è rimasta li, non separandosi più, vendicandosi in tutti i modi su una persona gravemente ammalata, facendolo patire, nonostante i  suoi amanti, sempre frequentati.

non mi va nemmeno di considerare come verrà al funerale.
non sono fatti che mi riguardano....io sono io, lei è lei.

le critiche in questi casi sono sempre fuori luogo.


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> quando ti lascia chi ami è una tragedia indipendentemente dal conto in banca... scusate, non riesco a dare tutta questa importanza al denaro davanti a queste cose. il denaro è importante quando non ce n'è e serve... per cure... per far studiare i figli.
> sono d'accordo con persa sulla questione dei 37 anni...
> *non sono sicura invece che possiamo giudicare i sentimenti delle persone di cui leggiamo sui giornali*


possiamo anche farlo, secondo me, basta che si eserciti almeno un pò di dubbio e su basi concrete e non su sensazioni.....


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> e con la precisazione che io non credo in Dio, non sono una persona religiosa.
> Il rispetto una persona se lo guadagna.
> io negli ultimi 20 anni sono andata a 5 funerali.
> - due bambine sorelle di tre anni morte entrambe per una malattia ereditaria vicine mie di casa
> ...


mi pare che siamo d'accordo allora


----------



## Rebecca (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> possiamo anche farlo, secondo me, basta che si eserciti almeno un pò di dubbio e su basi concrete e non su sensazioni.....


----------



## cat (7 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi pare che siamo d'accordo allora


 

si, siamo daccordo.
in caso di morte non critico mai.
poso tempo fa è stato detto che una compagna e una moglie si sono trovate al funerale del loro uomo.

non critico, dentro di me però mi faccio un'opinione su chi critica.


----------



## @lex (7 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, siamo daccordo.
> in caso di morte non critico mai.
> poso tempo fa è stato detto che una compagna e una moglie si sono trovate al funerale del loro uomo.
> 
> non critico, dentro di me però mi faccio un'opinione su chi critica.


io, a volte, manco quella...........


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

*Nota di cronaca...*

Ai funerali Adua era nello stesso banco con Nicoletta, anche se ai lati opposti...


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ai funerali Adua era nello stesso banco con Nicoletta, anche se ai lati opposti...


come avrebbe dovuto essere. ed è stato.....


----------



## Rebecca (10 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ai funerali Adua era nello stesso banco con Nicoletta, anche se ai lati opposti...


ai funerali di cialtry bisognerebbe affittare una struttura speciale per metterci tutte insieme...


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ai funerali di cialtry bisognerebbe affittare una struttura speciale per metterci tutte insieme...


perche? andresti anche al funerale?


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perche? andresti anche al funerale?


No, non potrebbe se l'han messa in galera perchè ha fatto una strage!!!


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, non potrebbe se l'han messa in galera perchè ha fatto una strage!!!


adesso ti mettono dentro per le stragi di cuori? questa sinistra al governo.....


----------



## Rita nolog (10 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> adesso ti mettono dentro per le stragi di cuori? questa sinistra al governo.....


quoto


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io... ma ripeto *c'e' una forte componente maschile che caratterizza queste donne*


Verissimo!


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ai funerali di cialtry bisognerebbe affittare una struttura speciale per metterci tutte insieme...


----------



## cat (12 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> adesso ti mettono dentro per le stragi di cuori? questa sinistra al governo.....


 
Alex, i tuoi bronchioli mi preoccupano.
la tua radiografia  ti suggerisce di smettere istantaneamente DI FUMARE.


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Alex, i tuoi bronchioli mi preoccupano.
> la tua radiografia ti suggerisce di smettere istantaneamente DI FUMARE.


sgratttt....sgrattt.......sgrattt......
quella non è la mia!!!!!!!!!!!
l'unica che potrei mettere al momento è la panoramica odontoiatrica ma è meglio sorvolare, altri 1400€ mi ha chiesto il dentista.....


----------



## cat (12 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sgratttt....sgrattt.......sgrattt......
> quella non è la mia!!!!!!!!!!!
> l'unica che potrei mettere al momento è la panoramica odontoiatrica ma è meglio sorvolare, altri 1400€ mi ha chiesto il dentista.....


 
azz... sempre detto che dovevo studiare odontoiatria ( avevano il numero chiuso quella volta con sbarramento di accesso al 50/60 di votazione alla maturità accidentaccio).
le vedi quele ombreggiature vicino alla colonna vertebrale vero? ecco..... quelle. brutte robette.


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> azz... sempre detto che dovevo studiare odontoiatria ( avevano il numero chiuso quella volta con sbarramento di accesso al 50/60 di votazione alla maturità accidentaccio).
> le vedi quele ombreggiature vicino alla colonna vertebrale vero? ecco..... quelle. brutte robette.


e non ti ho detto tutto....mica per fare un lavorone, per curare due denti!!!!!!!!!!!che glli possano cadere tutti quanti a lui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (12 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e non ti ho detto tutto....mica per fare un lavorone, per curare due denti!!!!!!!!!!!che glli possano cadere tutti quanti a lui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


due denti...... capsule o ponti vero?
quelle costano.
io una capsula in primavera ho speso 500 eurini.


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> azz... sempre detto che dovevo studiare odontoiatria ( avevano il numero chiuso quella volta con sbarramento di accesso al 50/60 di votazione alla maturità accidentaccio).
> le vedi quele ombreggiature vicino alla colonna vertebrale vero? ecco..... quelle. brutte robette.


cat mavafancul!! con affetto eh?
SGRATTTT......SGRATTTT.........SGRATTTT..............
Giovà urge avatar grattatorio o manina con indice e mignolo sull'attenti!!!!!!! mi fido, fai tu


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> due denti...... capsule o ponti vero?
> quelle costano.
> io una capsula in primavera ho speso 500 eurini.


cura e copertura con corona. la corona gliela metto in testa, ma al contrario però!!!


----------



## cat (12 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cura e copertura con corona. la corona gliela metto in testa, ma al contrario però!!!


 
cura?
devitalizzazione spero a questo punto perchè 90 su 100 se non togli il nervo magari poi devi rifare tutto in poco tempo.


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> cura?
> devitalizzazione spero a questo punto perchè 90 su 100 se non togli il nervo magari poi devi rifare tutto in poco tempo.


eccerto!!!!!!!!! devitalizzazione e copertura....vado da un muratore e me li faccio fare di cemento armato..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












o sennò da un fabbro hai presente?


----------



## cat (12 Settembre 2007)

niente fabbro, con il tempo le otturazioni in amalgama rilasciano particelle di metalli pesanti nela bocca e tu te li mangi.


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> niente fabbro, con il tempo le otturazioni in amalgama rilasciano particelle di metalli pesanti nela bocca e tu te li mangi.


c'ho uno stomaco de fero................


----------



## Old stupida intergalattica (12 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A margine dell'evento della morte di Pavarotti mi ha colpito l'assenza della moglie che ha condiviso la sua vita per 37 anni.
> Indipendentemente dei rapporti che erano rimasti tra i due (immagino pessimi), ho fatto una riflessione.
> E' sconvolgente che chi ha condiviso una vita possa essere estromesso totalmente dalla vita dell'altra persona.
> Mi è venuto in mente anche il funerale di Mitterand e il comportamento umano, anticonformista e ammirevole della moglie.
> Ripeto che non intendo parlare delle singole vicende (non è dato e non è giusto entrare in vicende così delicate), ma che di come si possa riuscire a ignorare chi ha condiviso un importante tratto di vita come moglie o come amante.


io sono di modena e a voce di amici l'Adua c'era in ospedale durante la sua agonia e c'era anche durante il suo funerale in Duomo 
la signora nicoletta intrattiene una affettuosa   amicizia da molto tempocon u bel giovane delle ns. nostre montagne  
le acrimonie e i veleni stillano ogni giorno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*...appunto*



stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> io sono di modena e a voce di amici l'Adua c'era in ospedale durante la sua agonia e c'era anche durante il suo funerale in Duomo
> la signora nicoletta intrattiene una *affettuosa amicizia* da molto tempocon u bel giovane delle ns. nostre montagne
> le acrimonie e i veleni stillano ogni giorno


Come diceva Letti, sarei stata sorpresa del contrario.
Sono lieta che Adua abbia superato rancori e dolore comprensibile.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

beh, allora mi sono sbagliata...


----------



## cat (13 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come diceva Letti, sarei stata sorpresa del contrario.
> Sono lieta che Adua abbia superato rancori e dolore comprensibile.


 
sono felice per Pavarotti che almeno ala fine della sua vita ha ritrovato intorno a se la sua famiglia e vero amore.
Brava Adua, facendo questo si dimostra una gran donna.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Settembre 2007)

*Mah...boh...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A margine dell'evento della morte di Pavarotti mi ha colpito l'assenza della moglie che ha condiviso la sua vita per 37 anni.
> Indipendentemente dei rapporti che erano rimasti tra i due (immagino pessimi), ho fatto una riflessione.
> E' sconvolgente che chi ha condiviso una vita possa essere estromesso totalmente dalla vita dell'altra persona.
> Mi è venuto in mente anche il funerale di Mitterand e il comportamento umano, anticonformista e ammirevole della moglie.
> Ripeto che non intendo parlare delle singole vicende (non è dato e non è giusto entrare in vicende così delicate), ma che di come si possa riuscire a ignorare chi ha condiviso un importante tratto di vita come moglie o come amante.


Interviene Airforever, come al solito senza mezze misure ma con tanto rispetto per il defunto Pavarotti (non come tenore ma come morto).
L'ex moglie del M°...bisognerebbe conoscere il perchè (quello vero, non quello del "sentito dire") della loro separazione...magari lui l'ha tradita, che ne sappiamo.
Non ritenetemi cattivo ma, se una delle due fanciulle che mi hanno traditro dovesse crepare, al funerale non ci andrei manco se retribuito profumatamente. Vi assicuro, non per cattiveria.
Mitterand ed ex consorte...che ne sappiamo...magari la separazione è stata consensuale...entrambi in accordo...stessa scena (intesa come funzione religiosa) ma diversi retroscena.
Per ciò che concerne Nicoletta...lavoro di fantasia e m'immagino un Pavarotti operaio e non tenore...cioè un Pavarotti senza la Mantovani.
Airforever


----------



## cat (13 Settembre 2007)

Air......svuota la posta please.


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*Povero Pavarotti.........*

Va beh, visto che queste cose ormai sono arrivate ai giornali, tanto bv<ale, ma fra i suoi amici si sapevano da tempo; questo viene dalla Stampa che non è un giornaletto scandalistico. 

*Forse era crisi con Nicoletta Mantovani*


Stemperato il cordoglio e abbassatesi le luci della cronaca, la vicenda Pavarotti prosegue su un fronte che ha poco a che fare con il ricordo dell'artista e molto con faccende pratiche. Chi si spartirà la fortuna di Big Luciano? Spunta l'ipotesi di un nuovo testamento, che il tenore avrebbe redatto 15 giorni fa. E pare che il cantante, un anno fa, avesse confidato a un'amica di volersi separare da Nicoletta Mantovani. 

L'ipotesi della presunta crisi fra Pavarotti e la seconda moglie è stata ventilata dal quotidiano "La Stampa" che, in un articolo di Alberto Mattioli, riporta la confidenza fatta dal tenore ad un'amica circa un anno fa, prima di scoprire di essere malato senza speranza: "Nicoletta e io stiamo considerando la separazione - avrebbe dichiarato il cantante - Sto pensando di andare da un avvocato". La stessa malattia e l'amore di Pavarotti verso la piccola Alice avrebbero impedito che la coppia scoppiasse. Ma i segnali della crisi - sottolinea La Stampa - c'erano. Per esempio l'assenza della Mantovani a New York, quando il tenore fu dimesso dall'ospedale dove gli avevano asportato il cancro al pancreas. 
Ora si profilerebbe l'esistenza di un nuovo testamento, redatto un anno dopo quello steso in America. "Sul contenuto - scrive Alberto Mattioli - le ipotesi divergono: c'è chi dice che, dopo molte vivaci richieste, l'abbia fatto per lasciare da subito a Nicoletta il bellissimo appartamento di Hampshire House, nell'Upper East Side di New York, esattamente sotto quello di Carlo Ponti, il signor Loren, con una vista spettacolare su Central Park e un valore stimato (al ribasso) in 11 milioni di dollari. E c'è invece chi dice che queste ultimissime volontà rimetterebbero in gioco le tre figlie di Adua". 
Con la prima moglie, Adua Veroni, e le tre figlie grandi, Pavarotti si sarebbe riavvicinato negli ultimi mesi. Pare che nemmeno Big Luciano sapesse quantificare il suo patrimonio. Si ipotizza che la "torta" ammonti a oltre 200 milioni di euro. Non è difficile prevedere tensioni e scontri in vista dell'eredità. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
p. s. che metto io 
La signora Freni ha detto che ultimamente lui si lamentava spesso dei piccoli ricatti che la Mantovani gli faceva, a fronte di documenti che non firmava, lei non gli portava la figlia Alice... (è uno dei motivi per cui ha dato forfait quando lei le ha chiesto di cantare in chiesa, non se la sentiva per il dolore e per il risentimento che provava per il trattamento del suo amico fraterno, e quindi hanno ripiegato sulla Kabaivanska). Pavarotti aveva davvero aveva sospeso le pratiche di separazione solo per amore della piccola che voleva almeno accompagnare ad una età ragionevole... non poteva sapere che non ce l'avrebbe fatta!
Il resto, se lei lo amava o se era interessata, sappiamo benissimo che resta a giudizio individuale ed insindacabile delle persone che possono avere simpatia o antipatìa, ma a volte non servono menti elette per fare due conti. Un marito in fin di vita abitualmemnte una moglie amorevole lo va a trovare...... quanto all'essere defilata, ogni fondazione e beneficienza che ha fatto Pavarotti negli ultimi 8 anni era obbligatorio che avesse il suo nome e la sua presenza..... è una benemerita, e circa il fatto che fosse impresaria e curatrice del tenore, beh.... ha solo raccolto il lavoro che aveva fatto Adua un tanti anni con meno presenzialismo, se proprio vogliamo badare a questa "qualità"!
Direte che sono parziale, ma se si conoscono le cose "da dentro" forse le idee risultano più chiare. Vedete, quando una persona come lui arriva a 71 anni si presume abbia già redatto un testamento e che la seconda moglie gli faccia cambiare delle clausole 15 gg. prima di morire, voi dite quello che vi pare ma per me qualcosa non quadra, e lei non lo ha mai lasciato, stavolta sì, ma proprio in questi ultimi giorni tant'è che quando lui ha chiesto di parlare con un'amica molto fidata da solo e ha fatto uscire anche lei, guarda caso lei si è stizzita in modo molto evidente ed è sbiancata. Sono lieta che questa amica abbia detto chiaramente le cose come stavano, d'altronde lei non ha a che fare con Nicoletta e non ha rapporti di dipendenza o di affari con i quali poter essere ricattata (cosa accaduta a due persone dello staff del tenore che relazionavano a lui senza passare da lei prima). Ora la domanda non è come si sia sentita lei ma perchè Pavarotti abbia voluto parlare da solo all'amica dicendole che Nicoletta gli dava il tormento sull'eredità e su altro e l'aveva isolato da tutti. Per parlare con lui da molto tempo si doveva passare attraverso lei ..................questo come lo chiamate?
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2007)

un gioco di ruoli generazionale, parrebbe. ma che non lo sia davvero?
la ex moglie che fino all'ultimo ha continuato solo a fare la moglie di. la nuova moglie, motivata dal bisogno di essere qualcosa di più che solo la moglie dì, ha sempre convissuto con il fatto di voler essere qualcosa in più della ex moglie di.

non le invidio, nessuna delle due. per due buoni motivi.
la ex moglie perché non ha saputo fare altro che la moglie di Pavarotti.
la seconda moglie perché, al contrario della moglie, sentiva sempre il bisogno di dimostrare al mondo di non averlo sposato per i soldi.

comunque la mettiate è un mondo difficile.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Io mi domando...*

...ma Pavarotti era davvero convinto che la Mantovani si fosse con lui sposato per amore? Ma era davvero convinto di tutto ciò? O sapeva che non era così, ma per lui la faccenda era ugualmente conveniente, perchè per un 71enne fa figo girovagare con quella che, vista l'età, potrebbe tranquillamente essere sua figlia...
Io continuo ad immaginarmi un Pavarotti operaio...
Airforever


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma Pavarotti era davvero convinto che la Mantovani si fosse con lui sposato per amore? Ma era davvero convinto di tutto ciò? O sapeva che non era così, ma per lui la faccenda era ugualmente conveniente, perchè per un 71enne fa figo girovagare con quella che, vista l'età, potrebbe tranquillamente essere sua figlia...
> Io continuo ad immaginarmi un Pavarotti operaio...
> Airforever


Lui si che sapeva, quando si arriva ad una certa eta' si vuole ri-vivere la gioventu' attraverso gli altri ... poi quando ci sono tutti quei soldi, tutto e' piu' facile e fattibile ...


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma Pavarotti era davvero convinto che la Mantovani si fosse con lui sposato per amore? Ma era davvero convinto di tutto ciò? O sapeva che non era così, ma per lui la faccenda era ugualmente conveniente, perchè per un 71enne fa figo girovagare con quella che, vista l'età, potrebbe tranquillamente essere sua figlia...
> Io continuo ad immaginarmi un Pavarotti operaio...
> Airforever


 

hai ragione air, l'ha fatto per i soldi.
certo che ci vuole anche un pelo sullo stomaco alto così per riuscire ad andarci a letto con lui.


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> un gioco di ruoli generazionale, parrebbe. ma che non lo sia davvero?
> la ex moglie che fino all'ultimo ha continuato solo a fare la moglie di. la nuova moglie, motivata dal bisogno di essere qualcosa di più che solo la moglie dì, ha sempre convissuto con il fatto di voler essere qualcosa in più della ex moglie di.
> 
> non le invidio, nessuna delle due. per due buoni motivi.
> ...


 
Tecnicamente avresti ragione, ma la prima moglie non ha fatto la moglie di.... bensì ha concorso a far diventare lui.... quello che è poi diventato, sia come supporto che come collaborazione. Il ruolo di impresario del marito lei se lo è inventato e lo ha interpretato da zero........ sulla seconda posso osare pensare che la più grande fatica che ha dovuto fare è organizzarsi i fusi orari? Tutto il resto era bello pronto.... e nelle famose adunate oceaniche dei Tre Tenori e dei Pavarotti and Friends lei appariva, ma c'era una squadra di tecnici di prim'ordine che organizzavano tutto.... era pur sempre una segretaria e sapeva quanto fosse conveniente avere persone capaci e geniali, tanto i soldi per ingaggiarle non mancavano certo.   La prima moglie invece era sola e per molti anni ha fatto di tutto: impresaria, segretaria, press-agent etc...e mi pare che lui sia diventato il grande Pavarotti ante-Nicoletta.    
Quanto al fatto di dover dimostrare che non lo aveva sposato per i soldi........... beh se avesse avuto buonsenso avrebbe dovuto capire che era una causa persa, almeno per chi la conosceva da prima........ ed ha visto come è diventata dopo.  Quello che a la disturba  davvero è che in giro per il mondo era ossequiata come la signora Pavarotti, mentre a Modena, dove la conoscevano da sempre, la gente e gli amici per rispetto a lui lasciavano tutto tranquillo, ma la verità è che non se la filava nessuno, o meglio ..... sapevano! 
Ecco perchè appare comprensibile l'isolazionismo che lui ha subito alla fine, quando era all'ospedale ed a casa sua a Modena.
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*...neanche tanto...*



cat ha detto:


> hai ragione air, l'ha fatto per i soldi.
> certo che *ci vuole anche un pelo sullo stomaco alto così* per riuscire ad andarci a letto con lui.


Cat...non voglio fare nessun paragone tramite questo esempio. Sig.ra Nicoletta A PARTE, basti guardare quante prostitute (non quelle obbligate e schiavizzate, eh) si concedono non ad un solo uomo, ma a più uomini per soldi...che sarà mai concedersi ad uno solo, per denaro?!?!
In particolar modo se l'uomo è già anzianotto e con davanti non molti anni di vita (lo so che posso morire prima io a 32 piuttosto che un 70enne, ma in teoria....).
In particolar modo se l'uomo ha un bel portafogli...
Air


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Cat...non voglio fare nessun paragone tramite questo esempio. Sig.ra Nicoletta A PARTE, basti guardare quante prostitute (non quelle obbligate e schiavizzate, eh) si concedono non ad un solo uomo, ma a più uomini per soldi...che sarà mai concedersi ad uno solo, per denaro?!?!
> In particolar modo se l'uomo è già anzianotto e con davanti non molti anni di vita (lo so che posso morire prima io a 32 piuttosto che un 70enne, ma in teoria....).
> In particolar modo se l'uomo ha un bel portafogli...
> Air


 

Gran bella cosa la TEORIA......... specie se poi diventa PRATICA. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cat...non voglio fare nessun paragone tramite questo esempio. Sig.ra Nicoletta A PARTE, basti guardare quante prostitute (non quelle obbligate e schiavizzate, eh) si concedono non ad un solo uomo, ma a più uomini per soldi...che sarà mai concedersi ad uno solo, per denaro?!?!
> In particolar modo se l'uomo è già anzianotto e con davanti non molti anni di vita (lo so che posso morire prima io a 32 piuttosto che un 70enne, ma in teoria....).
> In particolar modo se l'uomo ha un bel portafogli...
> Air


 
sillogismo Kantiano.....Nicoletta è una prostituta.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Cat: birbante!*



cat ha detto:


> sillogismo Kantiano.....*Nicoletta è una prostituta*.


Dai, Cat, non esagerare...
Air


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dai, Cat, non esagerare...
> Air


 

detto papale papale, scusa air, le donne che s'accoppiano con vecchietti facoltosi e danarosi soprattutto altro non sono che puttane di lusso ufficializzate da una fede al dito.


e adesso s'incavola pure per l'eredità e le dicerie su come trattava il Luciano, ha minacciato denuncie varie.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Cat*



cat ha detto:


> detto papale papale, scusa air, le donne che s'accoppiano con vecchietti facoltosi e danarosi soprattutto altro non sono che puttane di lusso ufficializzate da una fede al dito.
> 
> 
> e adesso s'incavola pure per l'eredità e le dicerie su come trattava il Luciano, ha minacciato denuncie varie.


 
I vecchietti facoltosi e denarosi scelgono fanciulle giovani perchè fa figo. La fanciulla giovane è "obbligata" a scegliersi un uomo anzianotto per poter fare la bella vita perchè, un uomo ricco ma giovane col cavolo che la mantiene!
...la chiamiamo convenienza reciproca? Che ne dici/dite?
Air


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> I vecchietti facoltosi e denarosi scelgono fanciulle giovani perchè fa figo. La fanciulla giovane è "obbligata" a scegliersi un uomo anzianotto per poter fare la bella vita perchè, un uomo ricco ma giovane col cavolo che la mantiene!
> ...la chiamiamo convenienza reciproca? Che ne dici/dite?
> Air


vabbè, ma il complesso di edipo? Quelle che cercano una figura maschile forte e dominante, stile paparino?
E le bruttine che il marito non lo trovano? 
..... e potrei continuare... ma non lo faccio. Non amo decidere cosa una persona sia o non sia da ipotesi, voci, fatti più o meno noti. Per me si merita il beneficio del dubbio.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Edipo...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, ma il complesso di edipo? Quelle che *cercano una figura maschile forte e dominante*, stile paparino?
> E le bruttine che il marito non lo trovano?
> ..... e potrei continuare... ma non lo faccio. Non amo decidere cosa una persona sia o non sia da ipotesi, voci, fatti più o meno noti. Per me si merita il beneficio del dubbio.


...Edipo era complessato di suo...uccidere il padre per poi sposarsi la madre...quello non era solo complessato! A quello mancava un venerdi' e molte rotelle.
Figura maschile forte e determinante...non sapevo che i soldi avessero questo sinonimo!
Air


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> I vecchietti facoltosi e denarosi scelgono fanciulle giovani perchè fa figo. La fanciulla giovane è "obbligata" a scegliersi un uomo anzianotto per poter fare la bella vita perchè, un uomo ricco ma giovane col cavolo che la mantiene!
> ...la chiamiamo convenienza reciproca? Che ne dici/dite?
> Air


 
ricorda però air che qui si parla di soldi.
e tanti anche.
Hai presente com'era fisicamente pavarotti.
Meglio uno giovane e non ricco dai.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Cat*



cat ha detto:


> ricorda però air che qui si parla di soldi.
> e tanti anche.
> Hai presente com'era fisicamente pavarotti.
> Meglio uno giovane e non ricco dai.


...il dio denaro comanda sulla bellezza (o bruttezza...si dice così?) delle persone. Mr.perfect ha una firma veritiera...rileggila/rileggetela...
Lei ha trovato l'america!


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...il dio denaro comanda sulla bellezza (o bruttezza...si dice così?) delle persone. Mr.perfect ha una firma veritiera...rileggila/rileggetela...
> Lei ha trovato l'america!


leggerò senz'altro mi era sfuggito.

Air, dio denaro non può comandare sulla bellezza di una persona, ( bellezza in senso lato).
non dire tu così


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Precisazione*



cat ha detto:


> leggerò senz'altro mi era sfuggito.
> 
> Air, dio denaro non può comandare sulla bellezza di una persona, ( bellezza in senso lato).
> non dire tu così


...guarda che anch'io sono del parere che è meglio una persona bella e non ricca...ma è evidente che molti non la pensano così.
Ce ne sono di ricchi, belli e famosi...ma non si mettono con una segretaria (non voglio essere offensivo con la categoria, naturalmente).
Air


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...guarda che anch'io sono del parere che è meglio una persona bella e non ricca...ma è evidente che molti non la pensano così.
> Ce ne sono di ricchi, belli e famosi...ma non si mettono con una segretaria (non voglio essere offensivo con la categoria, naturalmente).
> Air


 
è triste dai però


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Tristissimo!*



cat ha detto:


> è triste dai però


...non voglio uscire dai "binari" del thread ma...e i tradimenti non sono tristi? Purtroppo siamo noi esseri umani ad aver reso triste il mondo.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*invece*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...guarda che anch'io sono del parere che è meglio una persona bella e non ricca...ma è evidente che molti non la pensano così.
> Ce ne sono di ricchi, belli e famosi...ma non si mettono con una segretaria (non voglio essere offensivo con la categoria, naturalmente).
> Air


Veramente è proprio quel che accade più di frequente.
Ti colpiscono perché hanno più eco in cronaca questi casi, ma sono più frequenti invece i rapporti di persone famose (belle e giovani) con persone comuni da tutti i punti di vista che hanno occasione di incontrare in situazioni normali e con cui possono avere (o sperano di avere) un rapporto da persone normali: guardie del corpo, parrucchieri, truccatori, cineoperatori, macchinisti ...
Moltissimi calciatori hanno sposato impiegate o commesse ...soprattutto se non sapevano, o hanno finto di non sapere, chi fossero.
Ognuno desidera essere amato e scelto per se stesso e non per l'immagine pubblica o il denaro.
Infatti la signora Nicoletta era prima segretaria e quindi si è presentata interessata alla persona (sicuramente con piccole attenzioni e dimostrandosi interessata ai momenti di preoccupazione o tristezza e condividendo momenti di gioia) e non al denaro.
Non possiamo poi sapere se realmente la frequentazione le ha permesso di prescindere da un aspetto fisico poco attraente e dall'esistenza di un notevole patrimonio.
E' risaputo che la posizione di potere aumenta il fascino di chiunque, sia si tratti di un capufficio o ...un imperatore e questo accade non per il denaro in sé ma per il segno di riconoscimento sociale di valore.
Mi sembra che anche gli uomini si comportino in modo simile rispetto alla bellezza dando automaticamente un giudizio più alto a chi si esibisce e quindi riscuote un più vasto riconoscimento di bellezza rispetto a bellezze più discrete e questo vale per la velina che fa il calendario come per l'impiegata che indossa abiti provocanti.


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Non hai tutti i torti*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente è proprio quel che accade più di frequente.
> Ti colpiscono perché hanno più eco in cronaca questi casi, ma sono più frequenti invece i rapporti di persone famose (belle e giovani) con persone comuni da tutti i punti di vista che hanno occasione di incontrare in situazioni normali e con cui possono avere (o sperano di avere) un rapporto da persone normali: guardie del corpo, parrucchieri, truccatori, cineoperatori, macchinisti ...
> Moltissimi calciatori hanno sposato impiegate o commesse ...soprattutto se non sapevano, o hanno finto di non sapere, chi fossero.
> Ognuno desidera essere amato e scelto per se stesso e non per l'immagine pubblica o il denaro.
> ...


...in effetti, pensandoci bene, per l'uomo anzianotto l'importante è avere fanciulla giovane, anche se non famosa. Per la fanciulla giovane, l'importante è avere il denaro dell'uomo (non l'uomo). E per avere un uomo con TANTO denaro (o meglio, avere il tanto denaro dell'uomo), bisogna puntare ad un vip.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Dai!*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...in effetti, pensandoci bene, per l'uomo anzianotto l'importante è avere fanciulla giovane, anche se non famosa. Per la fanciulla giovane, l'importante è avere il denaro dell'uomo (non l'uomo). E per avere un uomo con TANTO denaro (o meglio, avere il tanto denaro dell'uomo), bisogna puntare ad un vip.
> Air


Non è proprio quel che ho detto...
Come tra noi comuni mortali le cose non sono sempre come si crede e come appare al primo impatto è così anche per il "vip" ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fidati


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> I vecchietti facoltosi e denarosi scelgono fanciulle giovani perchè fa figo. La fanciulla giovane è "obbligata" a scegliersi un uomo anzianotto per poter fare la bella vita perchè, un uomo ricco ma giovane col cavolo che la mantiene!
> ...la chiamiamo convenienza reciproca? Che ne dici/dite?
> Air


A me mica mi mantiene basettoni... ma mi piaceva così con tutti i suoi 60 anni...


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ricorda però air che qui si parla di soldi.
> e tanti anche.
> *Hai presente com'era fisicamente pavarotti.*
> Meglio uno giovane e non ricco dai.


Tu parti dal presupposto che tutte le donne siano sedotte o intrigate o si innamorano di un'avvenenza fisica. Io ad esempio mi innamoro di un'avvenenza mentale/intellettiva e l'aspetto fisico è del tutto secondario. Certo, anche sul lato fisico ho poi le mie esigenze, mi piacciono gli uomini dalla fisicità imponente, ma bello o brutto per me è una parola priva di significato...


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Tu parti dal presupposto che tutte le donne siano sedotte o intrigate o si innamorano di un'avvenenza fisica. Io ad esempio mi innamoro di un'avvenenza mentale/intellettiva e l'aspetto fisico è del tutto secondario. Certo, anche sul lato fisico ho poi le mie esigenze, mi piacciono gli uomini dalla fisicità imponente, ma bello o brutto per me è una parola priva di significato...


 
si Rita, tutto quello che vuoi sull'avvenenza mentale, accordo con te.
ma al lato nudo e pratico di andarci a letto o semplicemente di farmi baciare mi repelle farmi toccare, baciare penetrare da individui per carità di Dio belli dentro e di cervello ma magari grassi, sudaticci, brutti e vecchi.

nell'atto sessuale, fisico, intimo non riesco a farmelo piacere solo perchè è elevato culturalmente e ...di portafoglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*universale*

Questo è universale ...ma non tutti trovano repellente lo stesso tipo. E questo vale per uomini e donne.
Ci sono tipi fisici gradevoli per molte e considerati oggettivamentepiacenti a furor di popolo che trovo repellenti.
Esempi: Robin Wlliams, Fabrizio Corona, Pierfedi Casini, Francesco Rutelli...
Quindi non si può valutare se un'altra donna sia attirata dal portafogli o da altri aspetti di utilità piuttosto che dalla persona in sè.


P.S. Il marito di una mia amica trova insignificanti le bionde al punto che le vede tutte uguali siano Kim Basinger, Sharon Stone, Michelle Pfeiffer...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è universale ...ma non tutti trovano repellente lo stesso tipo. E questo vale per uomini e donne.
> Ci sono tipi fisici gradevoli per molte e considerati oggettivamentepiacenti a furor di popolo che trovo repellenti.
> Esempi: Robin Wlliams, Fabrizio Corona, Pierfedi Casini, Francesco Rutelli...
> Quindi non si può valutare se un'altra donna sia attirata dal portafogli o da altri aspetti di utilità piuttosto che dalla persona in sè.
> ...


 
Magari semplicemente non è un gran che fisionomista!!


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è universale ...ma non tutti trovano repellente lo stesso tipo. E questo vale per uomini e donne.
> Ci sono tipi fisici gradevoli per molte e considerati oggettivamentepiacenti a furor di popolo che trovo repellenti.
> Esempi: Robin Wlliams, Fabrizio Corona, Pierfedi Casini, Francesco Rutelli...
> Quindi non si può valutare se un'altra donna sia attirata dal portafogli o da altri aspetti di utilità piuttosto che dalla persona in sè.
> ...


 

robin  è figo però


e Corona....lo supera. più matura più è un bellissimo bastardo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*Vedi?*



cat ha detto:


> robin è figo però
> 
> 
> e Corona....lo supera. più matura più è un bellissimo bastardo.


E' individuale ...a me Corona mi fa lo stesso effetto di Giuliano Ferrara...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2007)

*però*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Magari semplicemente non è un gran che fisionomista!!


...le brune le riconosce benissimo...


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' individuale ...a me Corona mi fa lo stesso effetto di Giuliano Ferrara...


 

mio destino è rimanere  con un bello ma povero in canna.


----------



## Bruja (15 Settembre 2007)

*Scusate*

Ma è tanto difficile accettare che come c'è la prostituzione sessuale c'è anche quella mentale?
Non si tratta di pensare male di nessuno ma dal momento che una persona si mette con chi è anziano, molto ricco, palesemente noto e fa una vita di altissimo livello vi pare possibile che non sorga il dubbio della inattaccabilità dei sentimenti?
Non faccio riferimenti o paragoni.... alla fine ognuno crede quelloi che preferisce, ma se vecessiu una donna di 50 anni andare con un uomo di 60 ed entrambi avessereo una possizione sociale paritaria........... in quel caso non avrei un motivo al mondo per pensare d altro che ad affinità elettive ed amore. 
Quando fra i due però ci sono più di 30 anni di differenza, un patrimonio notevole, una notorietà mediatica e questa situazione appartiene solo ad uno dei due..... beh, voi fatemi vedere la montagna che va a Maometto ed io crederò al grande amore!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

*ehmmm*



cat ha detto:


> mio destino è rimanere con un bello ma povero in canna.


In canna...beh, insomma, da quel che dici nell'altro forum....


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In canna...beh, insomma, da quel che dici nell'altro forum....


appunto ab litteram " povero in canna".

doppio senso no????


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

*C'hai ragionissima!!*



cat ha detto:


> appunto ab litteram " povero in canna".
> 
> doppio senso no????


Messa così....ok!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ps.Ma te fermi con sti avatar??


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Messa così....ok!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne ho scaricati na cifra.
sono in fase mutante erotica. si vede?
(oltre che in crisi di astinenza.....5 giorni che non... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## @lex (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ne ho scaricati na cifra.
> sono in fase mutante erotica. si vede?
> (oltre che in crisi di astinenza.....5 giorni che non...
> 
> ...


5 giorni che non dirigi il traffico aereo?


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> 5 giorni che non dirigi il traffico aereo?


 
da martedì sera.
lui mi montava il cardiofrequenzimetro sulla bici......, le viti e bulloni delle scarpette da ciclismo, molto concentrato, diligente nel suo lavoro.
io lo tampinavo da dietro, mani sotto la maglietta, nei pantaloni, sotto il boxer( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )....
a un certo punto l'appiglio:

- lui dice- cat..mettiti il cardio.....,sul torace che lo settiamo.
- io alzo la maglietta, innanzi a lui, in piedi e gli dico...." prego mettimelo tu".

lui sbalucca, mi dice.." ma così non è possibile",mi prende per mano e ........


----------



## @lex (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> da martedì sera.
> lui mi montava il cardiofrequenzimetro sulla bici......, le viti e bulloni delle scarpette da ciclismo, molto concentrato, diligente nel suo lavoro.
> io lo tampinavo da dietro, mani sotto la maglietta, nei pantaloni, sotto il boxer(
> 
> ...


che si inizi un racconto così con "lui mi montava" è freudiano cat


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che si inizi un racconto così con "lui mi montava" è freudiano cat


l'aggeggio si monta sulla bici. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è freudiano che tu lo veda con il doppio senso.
ma sai che bel cardio?


----------



## @lex (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> l'aggeggio si monta sulla bici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che si....
i cardiofrequenzimetri non mi entusiasmano per la verità.....


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> certo che si....
> i cardiofrequenzimetri non mi entusiasmano per la verità.....


col cardio in loco mentre fai l'amore non si potrebbe fingere.


mi fai na cortesia di cambiare quel avatar?
altrimenti stanotte niente coccole.
mi fai arrabbiare quando ti riduci così. per una sigaretta poi!!!! che diamine.


----------



## @lex (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mi fai na cortesia di cambiare quel avatar?
> altrimenti stanotte niente coccole.
> mi fai arrabbiare quando ti riduci così. per una sigaretta poi!!!! che diamine.


ci stavo gà pensando, ma non so che cosa mettere....adesso vedo....


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ci stavo gà pensando, ma non so che cosa mettere....adesso vedo....


un'immagine molto bella. dai...stupiscimi.


----------



## @lex (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> un'immagine molto bella. dai...stupiscimi.


mi sa che rimarrai delusa.....


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi sa che rimarrai delusa.....


----------



## Rebecca (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' individuale ...a me Corona mi fa lo stesso effetto di Giuliano Ferrara...


A me giuliano ferrara mi fa molto più effetto di corona.
Ma non c'era dubbio no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*No*



Rita ha detto:


> A me giuliano ferrara mi fa molto più effetto di corona.
> Ma non c'era dubbio no?


----------

